# F1 2020 HDR



## blautemple (12. Juli 2020)

Moin zusammen,

ich kriege aktuell partout HDR in F1 2020 nicht zum laufen.  Egal ob ich HDR in Windows selbst aktiviere oder deaktiviere, ich kann das Setting im Spiel selbst nicht aktivieren.
Getestet habe ich es sowohl mit dem Acer Predator X27P als auch einem LG OLED C8...

Die restliche Hardware steht in der Signatur und im Profil...

Hat hier vllt noch jemand das Problem und kennt eine Lösung?

MfG
blautemple


----------



## HardlineAMD (12. Juli 2020)

Läuft das Spiel mit DX11 oder 12?
Mit DX11 sollte es funktionieren.


----------



## blautemple (13. Juli 2020)

Ich habe den "Fehler" gefunden. Man muss erst ingame HDR aktivieren, dann das Spiel neustarten und dann läuft es...
Was in Windows eingestellt wird ist egal. Außerdem scheint das Setting generell noch etwas buggy zu sein, da ich nur zwischen "Aus" und "Aus (scRGB)" wählen kann, bei "Aus (scRGB)" ist HDR aber eindeutig aktiv.

Ob man DX11 oder DX12 nutzt macht was das angeht keinen Unterschied mehr in der 2020er Version.


----------

